# USA vested stock options exercise from Australia



## barnabytegwin (19 November 2014)

hello
please excuse my limited knowledge and rationale for asking this question. 
I have vested stock options due to expire next year for a USA based software company that I work for out of the locally based Australian entity. I have posed the question around exercising these options however the company representative has stated they determine the taxes that would be required to be paid, in addition to the exercise price for the options.
I need to understand will i be paying tax up front in the USA or will I only pay tax in Australia once I sell these shares and recognise a capital gain?
kind regards.


----------

